# KB BOOK of the DAY: Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Readers of fantasy series now have access to all four novels of The Rys Chronicles in the Kindle store.

I've been selling my fantasy novels in trade paperback and ebooks since 2006, mostly from my website Brave Luck Books (TM), and I'm now very excited to a part of the Kindle catalog.

Please read the descriptions of my novels and put them on your reading list if they sound like your kind of fantasy series.











*Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I * - Dreibrand Veta has killed for his country. At the frontlines of imperial expansion, he seeks to rebuild the fortune of his noble family. In his daring travels he encounters the rys, a race far more powerful than the human empire that bred him. Dreibrand cannot defy the rys Queen Onja nor defend his companion, Miranda, and her children from the wicked tyrant Queen. Desperate for help, Dreibrand and Miranda join Shan, a rys with emerging powers who plans to challenge Onja. In Shan's pursuit of the rys throne, he exerts his magical powers, gathers his allies, and incites rebellion among Onja's human subjects. Great wealth and power will reward the kings, warriors, and spies that align themselves with the rys pretender, but defeat could mean worse than death. Onja can imprison souls and her genocidal rage is legendary. Everything is at risk for Shan's union of renegades.







Queen 
*The Goddess Queen: The Rys Chronicles Book II * - Onja has called for Shan's head and her Kezanada agents stalk him with enchanted weapons. For Dreibrand Veta, his growing list of victories has increased his influence in circles of power, but his fame has not endeared him to everybody. The rebellion proceeds slowly for Miranda who cannot rescue her children until Shan defeats Onja. Shan has learned much since beginning the rebellion. His powers are growing. He has used his magic to kill, and, when the spring comes, his armies will fight the armies loyal to Onja. Despite Shan's mounting confidence in his battle magic, Onja will tenaciously defend her throne, and Shan will discover that he does not know the powerful secrets of the Goddess Queen. 








*Judgment Rising: The Rys Chronicles Book III * - To the victors go the spoils, and Shan and Dreibrand have flourished for five years as the leaders of their respective kingdoms. Allied by friendship, they greet the future with excitement and grandiose plans. Dreibrand counts on his relationship with Shan to protect him from the encroaching Atrophane Empire as he carefully avoids direct confrontation with his former countrymen, now under the undisputed leadership of his old rival Sandin Promentro.

But a greater malice than imperial ambition threatens the new lords of the Wilderness. The long dead civilization of Nufal, where Dreibrand and Miranda nurture their fledgling kingdom, has not forgotten the brutal genocide of its ancient war with the rys. The ghosts of Nufal may have been extinguished but their avengers remain. The inheritors of Onja's wealth and lands will now battle the nightmare of their judgment rising. 









*The Borderlands of Power: The Rys Chronicles Book IV * - Nufal is invaded and human warriors fight alongside their rys and tabre champions in a grueling clash of muscle and magic. Grim struggles smash strategy into chaos, and loyalties degenerate into desperate choices for survival. Tempet and Alloi, driven by their desire for revenge upon the rys, push King Shan deep into the violent reservoir of his power.

Still reeling in the aftermath of battle, Dreibrand Veta scrambles to assert his authority upon the remaining forces of the Atrophane Empire if he is to defend his land and overturn the censure that disgraces his name. Rebellion on the imperial frontier complicates these goals as does Shan's sudden unpredictability as an ally. Miranda braves the snows of the Rysamand Mountains to demand that Shan pay his debt to her by helping Dreibrand. Only ambition keeps despair at bay as forces vie for dominance in the borderlands of power.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Tracy!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.*

Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tracy--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your books and your first post!

We invite you to use a book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

You'll want to bookmark your thread so that you can find it again to add to, as we request that authors have one thread per book. Please read the fine print below.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a nice write up and interview yesterday at Smashwords Books Reviewed about The Rys Chronicles.

Here's the link: http://smashwordsreviewed.blogspot.com/2010/09/featured-author-tracy-falbe.html

Neil Crabtree was kind enough to say:

_"Tracy Falbe not only writes great fantasy books, she embodies the spirit of the indie book entrepreneur."_


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Toot my own horn alert, but I just have to brag about this because I'm so amazed.

Today, I see that Union of Renegades is #18 in the Kindle books, fantasy > epic category.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158580011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you to the Historical Novel Review blog for reviewing Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I under the category "historical fantasy".

_The author's lovely writing style allowed the story to unfold seamlessly and at a good pace. As I got further into the story, I could not help but feel as if I was deeply involved with the characters and their plight. _

The whole review of Union of Renegades by Tracy Falbe is at Historical Novel Review.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a book blog tour in the works, starting on February 19th, for the first fantasy novel in my series, Union of Renegades. I'm eager to find out which blogs in this tour group will feature my book and what they will ask me for. I'm offering excerpts, guest posts, and giveaways.

Monitor this page at Author AdvenTours for updates about the tour:

http://authoradventours.blogspot.com/2011/01/union-of-renegades-by-tracy-falbe.html

Also notice that this blog has a drawing for a $50 Amazon gift card going on.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

The first book in my fantasy series *Union of Renegades* is a co-sponsor of the $40 Amazon gift card drawing at Author AdvenTours. If you're considering trying my fantasy series and buy Union of Renegades in February please email your receipt to breakoutbook (AT) gmail (DOT) com with the subject line February Blog Tour Giveaway. This will enter you in the February drawing and enter you in the 2011 Kindle giveaway.

See the announcement and browse the other ebook sponsors as well.

http://authoradventours.blogspot.com/2011/02/february-sponsorship-contest-win-40.html


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

An in depth interview with me was just published at the Jake Phoenix Universe.

Here's what sci fi author Matt Williams had to say about The Rys Chronicles:

_"If you're a fantasy fan, I urge you to try one of her novels on for size."_

Here's the link to the interview:

http://jakphoenix.com/2011/02/10/an-interview-with-fantasy-author-tracy-falbe/

PSST....

In other news, Ereader News Today mentioned my first novel Union of Renegades in a list of free kindle books. I gave them a special coupon code for downloading it for free from Smashwords (You'll find format there too.).

See today's list of free kindle books.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

*To enhance my day in the spotlight here at kboards.com, here's an excerpt from Union of Renegades.*
"Do you sense anyone out there?" Dreibrand whispered.

Shan answered, "Yes. Less than a hasa to the south. Perhaps they cannot decide to harass us or not."

"How many are there?" Dreibrand asked.

"Only half dozen. They might come at us yet. We shall see," Shan mused.

Dreibrand scanned between the patches of moonlit forest, straining to see farther. He was glad for Shan's company, knowing the rys would detect an intruder first.

"Dreibrand," Shan said hesitantly. "Onja watched us today."

After a brief glance at Shan's dark silhouette, Dreibrand returned his focus to the forest. "How bad is that?" he inquired.

Shan replied, "It is good and bad. It is good because Onja has become worried enough to check on my whereabouts. She accepts in her heart that I am a dangerous opponent, as she should."

"Then it is as you planned. You wanted her to be nervous. So, what is bad?" Dreibrand said.

"You are right. It is as I planned," Shan said evasively.

Dreibrand pressed the rys for his answer. He doubted Shan brought up the subject without wanting to talk about it.

Shan explained, "It is that today I saw that I cannot turn back. Onja sees that I want war with her, and she will give it to me. I must see this thing through, and I must shed blood."

"I know you do not want to do violence," Dreibrand said. "It is not too late for you to change your mind. All you have really done is insult a priest."

"But then I could never go home. I do not want to be banished from Jingten and I cannot return in peace. First, I will take Onja's kingdom and then I will take her throne. Therefore, I must proceed," Shan declared.

Perhaps on this path I will do more good, he thought.

Privately, Dreibrand decided it was a shame that a being as kind and powerful as Shan should have to choose such a destructive path.

"You are just nervous, Shan," Dreibrand soothed. "Every warrior has a first time." Because Shan was so old and seemed so wise, Dreibrand felt strange offering Shan advice as if the rys were a frightened conscript.

"I suppose so," Shan agreed. "And my time approaches. Two Sabuto are closing on our position."

Dreibrand peered intently into the night, and every insect whine made his nerves more alert in the still forest. Shan leaned close and pointed to the positions of the approaching warriors.

"Come with me and take one," Shan whispered.

"I can get both if you want to wait," Dreibrand offered.

"No. I will do this."

Dreibrand heard resolve in the rys's voice, which lacked its musical quality at that moment.

Dreibrand's heart quickened as he concentrated on every little sound, knowing he would eventually hear them as they passed through the forest litter. A thick bank of clouds consumed the moon, and Dreibrand heard the rustle of the Sabuto as they took advantage of the increased darkness to rush ahead. Two swords slipped out of their scabbards, and Shan and Dreibrand moved out to engage the Sabuto.

Following the point of his sword, Dreibrand trotted toward his enemy. In the dark he lost track of the dim form of his enemy, and his steps slowed. He did not want to stumble into him in the darkness.

Suddenly he smelled the body sweat of his quarry and froze. They had to be very near each other now, and the next one to so much as crackle a leaf would give himself away. The clouds thinned, and the moonlight gleamed on Dreibrand's sword, revealing him instantly. Only the faint sound made by the Sabuto stepping forward allowed Dreibrand to know the direction of his enemy's attack. He blocked high with his shield and stopped a blade swinging straight for his neck. As part of the same motion, Dreibrand thrust with his sword, only to be blocked by a shield.

The shadowy figures struggled, and their battle was eerily silent except for a couple grunts of exertion. They exchanged a few blows before Dreibrand prevailed. His sword sank through the man's torso and stopped on a tree. The Sabuto exhaled his last breath while sliding down the sword to lean against the tree trunk. Dreibrand could barely see his face, but he knew the light of life had left the eyes.

Compared to the last two years, it had actually been quite a while since he had killed a man, and he felt the strange surge of supremacy mixed with the knowledge that he had ended a man's life. The man came from a family, perhaps had children, and probably would be missed, but Dreibrand could not allow himself remorse. The Sabuto warrior had come to kill him, and this fact of war would never change.

He eased the dead warrior to the ground, and stayed low while looking for the other warrior. He did not know how Shan fared and he could not call out to him.

Shan stalked his victim with pantherish ease. His perceptions allowed him to know the exact location of the Sabuto and even which way the warrior turned his head. Shan circled the warrior and approached him from his left side. The rys knew that the warrior did not see him.

He is at my mercy, Shan thought. He could incapacitate the Sabuto with a spell of sleepiness and kill him with ease, and Shan suddenly saw how with his magic he could simply strike the human dead in a variety of ways. But Shan was determined to do it with the sword. Only experiencing the danger of close combat could teach him courage.

Shan rushed the warrior, but did not kill him in his moment of surprise. The Sabuto attacked but his weapon could not match the speed of the rys. Shan had every advantage, especially in the night. His advanced senses let him feel every movement of the warrior as it happened, and he could react perfectly.

Finally, Shan accepted what he had chosen to do and struck the man down with effortless precision. The slender sword penetrated the man's heart, and he cried out once before he died. Shan pulled his sword back swiftly, as if expecting to keep the spurting blood off his weapon. He could feel the heat coming off the thick stream of blood. He could feel the body of the man perish as it was suddenly unplugged from its life-giving force, but Shan was the most sensitive to the soul lurching from the body that had so abruptly evicted it.

Shan had always been especially sensitive to souls departing bodies. The soul of the Sabuto warrior recognized him as a rys, and Shan experienced the shock and confusion of the man, who had never expected a rys to be guarding the camp. Shan watched the soul rise, beckoned by the next world. When people died Shan saw much more than humans and most rys.

The energy of the soul dissipated and Shan was thankful that it did not linger. He looked at the body heaped on the forest floor. The bloody corpse proved Shan was a killer. Shan struggled against the self-loathing he suddenly felt. He told himself that the dead man was Taischek's enemy and he was justified in killing his friend's enemy. But the only thought that helped Shan at all was that he had taken his first real step toward being King of Jingten.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I was thrilled to get a great review at Free Book Reviews.

"I did not want to ever stop reading it and was a little lost when I was finished. I can not wait to finish the series. This is a must have for everyone." -- Albert Robbins III

See the complete review at his blog:

http://freebookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/03/union-of-renegades-rys-chronicles-book.html


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I is currently in the process of being produced as an audiobook. This full length fantasy novel will create an audiobook of approximately 20 hours in length. To help pay for this production, I have started a campaign at Kickstarter.com.

What does this mean? It means I'm seeking backers to contribute to the production. If I reach my funding goal, then Kickstarter will charge the backers and they will receive the final mp3 of the audiobook, plus other rewards depending on contribution level.

If you like fantasy fiction and audiobooks, please visit my audiobook project for details.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

Recent review:

BookGirl of My Book Addiction in her review of Union of Renegades stated:

"This story took a little time to grow on me but once it did it wouldn't let me go."

http://mybookaddiction.blogspot.com/2011/04/review-union-of-renegades-rys.html


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

My complete fantasy series The Rys Chronicles is the prize in a drawing at the book blog Angel-on-a-move. To enter, you need to comment on either the Union of Renegades review or my guest post Building a good hero by Sept. 3rd. Then the blog owner will randomly select a name, and the winner will be emailed all four ebooks of The Rys Chronicles series.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

As I've mentioned before, I have been developing Union of Renegades: The Rys Chronicles Book I for the audio medium. Today the first 5 chapters went live as podcast chapters at Podiobooks.com.

Please start listening. http://www.podiobooks.com/title/union-of-renegades/


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

The first novel of The Rys Chronicles, Union of Renegades, is now a complete audiobook in mp3 format.

To promote the launch of my fantasy novel in a new medium I am running a giveaway from the Union of Renegades blog.

To enter all you have to do is leave a comment on this post:

http://fantasywebfiction.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/how-to-win-the-union-of-renegades-audiobook/

Entries are open through Nov. 28th, Cyber Monday. I will select a winner on Tuesday.

Best of luck.


----------

